# flush trim bit



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all some comments on this bit as I need it for a project, it is amana super flush trim bit 4 flute bottom bearing 1/2 inch shaft bit no57186 it has a 2inch cutting surface. many thanks carl.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Amanas I've used have been good. Is there a reason why you need this particular bit Carl. I think the extra flutes knock the price up to $61.59. It should make a smooth job but at that price you're starting to compete with guided spirals. Amana 57186 4 FLUTE FLUSH TRIM 3/4 DIA. - Amazon.com


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi chuck that is the first one I came across when I did a search on google . regards carl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you check the prices in this link for a comparable size you'll see the difference in cost. Flush Trim Router Bits 2 Flute - Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits
If you plan on using this bit a lot you might want to consider a replaceable carbide flush trim bit. The initial outlay is higher but the long term operating cost is much lower. There is a picture of one in the same link.


----------

